# denny's hopefully not last adventure



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish you such luck with him!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Just read this!

I don't know what to suggest, but keeping an eye on this thread to see how it goes.

You gave him fair warning, so at the end of the day the rib breaking was not your fault, and he appears to understand that- let his fishwife carry on 

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks duffy


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I remember reading about the training method that guy was using and thinking it was very backwards to say the least.

I think you need more than a trainer, you need a true mentor. Is there anyone around that you could perhaps work for and they could train both you AND Denny? The problem with his behaviour traits is, whilst a trainer may fix them, these are the type of behaviours that magically reappear again and again unless the handler is very dilligent about the way the horse is managed.

Good luck.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sarahver said:


> I think you need more than a trainer, you need a true mentor. Is there anyone around that you could perhaps work for and they could train both you AND Denny?


I think that's exactly what she, and Denny, needs! Good point!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am actually trying to find a problem/dangerous horse trainer in the tri-state area to work with .. funny you guys mentioned it ...lol my parents thought i was nuts even bringing this up. and it is a problem that will keep coming up if i can't figure out a way to get a hold of his aggression/fear of the unknown.

keep your eyes out for any trainers in the nj/pa/ny possibly maryland who have an intern 2 days a week. i have my current riding instructor looking as well


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck in your search!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE ....YES SUCH A GREAT FEELING!!

well i have been slowly taking the feed and treats out of the equation when i go to catch denny. well its been about 4 weeks since i got him back from the last trainer and i have made a few changes... and they are working!!!

when i go to catch him he has to be in the small field. then if any other horses are there they must be caught and tied to hitching post outside field. (only 3 others so not that bad lol), then catch him... well i dont need feed anymore. i just need one treat in my hand. he still has to wear halter 24/7 for safety to make sure i can catch him but we are getting there. i can go in with lead and he is usually by this time near the gate. so i can easily hook the lead and then i drop treat on ground make him back up and then when i let him i let him eat the treat... the wholle idea of being able to push him away from the food... is kinda working...
if this is all i need to do to keep him from charging i am fine with it... he wont be completely trusted in the field but hopefully within the next week or two i can get him so good i can take the halter on and off without any problems.

i am so excited sorry for any grammitical errors i cant sit still!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!! Great job Mr. Denny and fabulous job miss kait!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you sky


----------

